# [ 2007 ] Belair Beach Hotel



## tombo (Sep 27, 2007)

I have never been to Sint Maarten, never seen the Belair Beach Hotel, but I now own a week 18 there. Darned old e-bay got me again. Is week 18 (early May) a good time to be there? Also I have seen the pictures and they look great, but the reviews vary from spectacular to bad. Just wondering what the concensus was for this resort. I am hoping I bought a place I am going to love to visit, not a place I will want to trade or sell. Thanks, Tom


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 27, 2007)

Kinda late to asking those questions isn't it?  FWIW, I personally wouldn't stay there and I suspect it will be a bad trader given the resort and the week which is low season.

We vacationed in Grand Cayman many years during week 17 and 18 and always enjoyed it so I suspect SXM will be comparable - it will be a bit quieter and the weather should be good.


----------



## Kal (Sep 27, 2007)

Week 18 is low season so there won't be the heavy crowds like during the winter.  The location of Belair will require that you rent a car so include that into your budget planning.  It's situated on a nice beach but the property is very old.  We go to St. Maarten for 3 weeks every year (Weeks 16 thru 18) but Belair is not a place where we would want to stay.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 27, 2007)

I own at Divi, just down the beach from Belaire, and have also stayed at Belaire.  Belaire has lots of loyal fans who love the place; I personally thought it was OK but nothing special.  The resort is pretty small, with two stories and all units face the water.  The units are well maintained but not fancy.  The second bedroom is very small - you can hardly walk between the two twin beds.  The pool area is small but the resort shares a nice beach area with Divi.  And they actually have enough beach chairs for all the guests!  There is a restaurant that I've seen some good comments about lately and a small convenience store.

If you're like most people who visit St. Maarten, you'll likely spend many of your days going to some of the wonderful beaches, so you won't spend every day at the resort anyway.  I personally like the location of these resorts because it's in a quieter area of the island but still accessible to everything.  We always get a rental car anyway.

I've never been to the island in May but it should be a fine time to go; quieter but not in hurricane season.  It likely won't be a good trader.  Because of the number of time shares on the island, I don't think any of them are spectacular traders and this is a lower season.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 27, 2007)

*I loved it there last year!!*

I would stay @ the Belair any time!! It is a older resort but the beach is GREAT!! I was there in NOV & I LOVED IT!!


----------



## tombo (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I guess I will have to go there and decide for myself. Hopefully I will feel like the owners who overwhelmingly love this resort. At worst I will see what everyone seems to agree is one of the top 2 Caribbean Islands. Thanks again, Tom


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 3, 2007)

Tombo,

You will discover that the Belair is directly next door to the Divi. Go through the open gate and the oceanfront sidewalk is suddenly the Divi. Most of the Belair people come and use the beach at the Divi as well as the pools, restaurants and bars. 

The Divi is so large that no one ever questions anyone, especially if they are spending money.

So you really got two resorts in one.

John

PS. I'm a Divi SXM owner, was there twice last year and think it has one of the best locations and beaches on the island, as does the Belair.


----------



## Aldo (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like BelAir, with the exception of the pool, which is small and dingy.  The beach is great.  The rooms are nice and large and airy, if somewhat modest in their decor.

The staff is extremely friendly and very helpful.

It is about a 20 minute hike into Philipsburg, which I have done many times in the heat of summer, and I'm almost 50, so most people in good shape ought to be able to walk into town...although I'd recommend being home before dark because the west end of Pburg isn't safe at night.

I'd take the BelAir over ANYTHING in Simpson Bay or Maho, simply because those areas are too crowded, too busy, and too stupid.

BelAir is my third favorite resort on St. Maarten, after next-door Divi and the Cottages des Lonvilliers over on the French side.

As far as the off season goes, I've only been to St. Maarten in June and July, and has become too crowded for me even then, which is supposed to be off-season.  I doubt I'll return.  It's just too many people.  From what I hear about the winter time there, I wouldn't go there if the ticket was free.  I'd imagine May would be about the optimal time so visit there anymore.


----------



## tombo (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds great, oceanfront room with awesome view, very private beach, and Divi pools and amenities to relax and spend the day visiting. I have been to other resorts where the pool next door was better, and I did partake of their amenities, daily. 

Tug responses were overwhelmingly against Belair Beach resort until the end when Belair Beach Club fans made a comeback. I like location or view (even better location and view) over luxurious furniture and great amenities with limited views or poor locations. I have really nice furniture at home and a big TV, but I don't have an unobstructed ocean view from my den, a beach in the back yard, or snorkeling opportunities available every day.  An older resort with no 5 star amenities can be forgiven by me with the right view and the right location. I am feeling like this might be the spot.  Thanks, Tom


----------



## bigmiike (Jul 8, 2014)

*Belair Beach Hotel response*

THE BELAIR is not a 5 star, it is an older resort but it is generally well maintained. Most staff have been there for more than 10 years. Many owners own multiple weeks and come back each year. It is close to Phillipsburg (20 minute walk}and a large grocery store. (5 minute drive).This is a resort for families and people who want quiet time at the beach.
Pluses are :they listen, any problems with your room are handled promptly; All rooms have a large balcony or terrace with a ocean view; easy check in; daily maid service; reserved beach chairs; full size fridge with icemaker; generator for power outages; on site car rental that offers fee airport pick up and drop off; good restaurant.
 Minuses : small pool; limited kitchen, room décor is not modern, but it is clean; so-so internet for $30-$35 per week.

Best things at the Belair - no extra add-ons - no electricity or resort fees, just the $50.00 Timeshare Tax everyone pays in St. Maarten.
And Cocktail Hour - from your balcony watching the cruise ships leaving Phillipsburg lite up at night.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jul 10, 2014)

We stayed at the Belair and would not stay there again. If you like the location, I think Divi is the better option as the rooms are newer, better pool and food. We didn't like the location as the sand was more like a yellow/brown mud, not the pristine Caribbean white sand you find on many beaches. Most days, they were sending out jet skis and other activities from shore, there were locals walking by selling hair braiding, etc. which made us concerned about unattended items being snatched. The pool is small, about 8x10 and old. The Belair sits at the bottom of the cliff with vegetation growing in between that is a major breeding ground for mosquitoes and "no seeums." The restaurant was terrible. Yes, the rooms are clean and all face the water and there seem to be many that do like the experience, but for us there appear to be many better options.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 12, 2014)

This mostly is an older thread - but I'll chime in anyway. 

We stayed here last year, for 2 weeks in April/May, and loved it! Fabulous views!!  Beach was fine for us, plenty of chairs and shade things; easy to walk down to Divi beach in 3 minutes for calmer water, if desired; unit comfortable and spacious for 4 adults; good internet (at a slight fee); no security issues on the beach; restaurant was satisfactory; pool looked clean tho we never used it, but did hang out for a nice poolside buffet with steel band entertainment. 

Staff was great, helpful with our questions; convenient location to walk or ride into town - where most of the Carnival events over a 2-week span took place, all day and all night in some cases - and by the way, I was surprised that many other guests at Belair didn't have any interest in this.

We've now had 2 near-perfect trips to the Caribbean - Morritts Grand and this place - and I'm having a hard time coming up with another equivalent destination that so perfectly meets our criteria.


----------



## Conan (Jul 13, 2014)

Laurie said:


> We've now had 2 near-perfect trips to the Caribbean - Morritts Grand and this place - and I'm having a hard time coming up with another equivalent destination that so perfectly meets our criteria.



Try Westin St. John! We rented from an owner to get there, since exchanging in is nearly impossible.  I rate St. John at 80% of the Maui experience, and it's not half a world away for us east-coasters.

[And I agree that Lonvilliers in French St. Martin has the Dutch side beat.]


----------



## Gaozhen (Apr 2, 2015)

Older thread, but helpful for anyone else looking for Belair info; we spent a week there this March, and it was amazing. 

The hotel is old and dated, but very clean and comfortable, and you CANNOT beat the beach. Sand is not gross, it's actually white and clean, and the hotel is right on the beach so you can walk out and into the water. The hotel provides you with beach chairs and umbrellas - I suggest you request a location by the palm trees for added shade. 

You do need a car, but the parking lot is safe and it's easy to get to/from the hotel. Full kitchen so you can stock up at Le Marche grocery and save on meals, or eat at either the Belair restaurant, or next door at Divi Little Bay, or go out to eat at countless great spots. 

Balcony (or patio), large sliding doors to have indoor/outdoor living, air conditioning, comfortable beds, and it is quiet which is the type of place we prefer.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 27, 2015)

Gaozhen said:


> Older thread, but helpful for anyone else looking for Belair info; we spent a week there this March, and it was amazing.
> 
> The hotel is old and dated, but very clean and comfortable, and you CANNOT beat the beach. Sand is not gross, it's actually white and clean, and the hotel is right on the beach so you can walk out and into the water. The hotel provides you with beach chairs and umbrellas - I suggest you request a location by the palm trees for added shade.
> 
> ...



Good to know.    

We exchanged into a 2-BR, for late late August.  Any, and all tips, info, abou the resort, groceries, restaurants, beaches, anything at all, would be most appreciated!


----------

